# Emotionally Drained



## cece_cook (Feb 8, 2011)

Me and my husband have been married for 7 years and have two small children. We are young and over the years the relationship seems to be so one sided. I always feel like the bad guy and sometimes he make me feel that way. When we first got married I was the one who supported our family I had the full time 40hr a week job and when I had our first child things didn't change. I am not a saint by any means I get stressed easily and I seem t fall into bad moods when I am stressed. But that aside my husband doesn't really seem to help. I try and help him when I know he's having a hard time, I am a very emotions driven person. When I was first pregnant he had promised that he would get a better job so that I wouldn't be so stressed and I said "just help and I'll help thats all we need." but after our daughter was born my situation did not change. I not only had to work 40+hours but come home to cook clean and raise our child. All I asked for was some help like cleaning or something ,besides sitting on the computer, to lighten my load a little. Finally when our daughter was 2 and 1/2 he had 2 part time jobs and we where doing pretty good. But as soon as he stared working more he completely checked out of our relationship. Only showing me affection when he wanted to have sex. I don't know what or if I am being to "needy" but all I ask is that he show me some appreciation, love and kindness. All I get is ignored and lack of interest. I know that guys can space out sometimes and not be as emotional as women but I feel like it's more than that. Finally to wrap this all up he's work 40hrs a week and I was able to stay at home with our second but things have gotten worse to the point that I don't want to have sex or be around him sometimes because his attitude seems to have gotten worse. Like he looks at me like I am lazy and do nothing at all but sit at home eat bon-bons and watching TV. Which is not true. Between our 4 year old and our 3 month old I rarely have time to focus on anything else beside them and household chores. We don't go on trips we don't have one on one time but not by my choosing but by his he wont do anything with me he just likes to go home and be on his computer.I just don't know what I should do I don't want to leave because I do love him but I am tired of feeling so emotionally drained.


----------



## loveislove (Feb 9, 2011)

New here just wanted to say I am in the same situation almost exactly. I understand where you're coming from and if I find anything helpful or something that works I will let you know. Please do the same.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Just warning you. . .divorce won't solve your time management stress and parenting problems.


----------



## kristinlloyd (Apr 22, 2010)

Any idea what he does on the computer when he comes home? 

Do you have parents around or anyone that can watch the kids for you so that the two of you can have a "date night" once in a while? Would he even try that?? You might need or want to start dating each other again. Relationships can get stale and people can take each other for granted, but maybe spending some quality time together can solve that - and I don't mean just sex - but actual quality time to spend with each other and have fun. Go bowling or a picnic in the park or out to dinner or something the two of you can do together.


Also have you talked to him about any of this? Or told him that you want to spend time with him?


----------

